# shrooms



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

friend asked me to try shrooms with him...has anyone done it before? how was it? can you die from it?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yes, it was very weird, and i would think so


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you can die from it if you take too many or the wrong ones (death caps). they are stupid IMO because its not worth the tripp. more of a body tripp.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

how can you tell if its the poisonous ones?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

also, i never hallucinated when i tried it. i guess you have to be pretty creative.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you have to know by experience, usually in the middle of the stem they have a purpleish ring on them and they brown in the middle on the top of the shroom and on the edges gets white, but this depends on how ripe they are, you shouldnt follow this by words, you need to know what you are doing or you will be in some sh*t.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think you sure suppose to take half of an 8th or is it 1/8


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

... you mean of the shroom?

I took 5-8 of em when i did it. also when you pinch the stem it should turn black after a couple of mins.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

no they sell 1/8 for about 20 bucks...not sure how many shrooms are in there.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> friend asked me to try shrooms with him...has anyone done it before? how was it? can you die from it?


 What is shrooms anyway....?


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

never dont them....... friend lives on farm sells for pound at about 40 each at diameter of 6 inches and less once he showed me a 10 incher......


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

shrooms = mushrooms


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It's like acid,don't do it,very bad, may


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

do it eat them make brownies out of them make some tea smoke them or just pop them
they are awesome


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

we're gonna put it on pizza


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> we're gonna put it on pizza


 Good plan. They taste nasty.

My recommendation, as with any other drug, is be in a good mood going into it. It'll help out a lot in the long run. Also, keep cigarettes or weed handy. It is possible to feel very anxious and strung out on mushrooms, not as much as acid, but if they're that good (and I've had some) then just be aware of this fact... Having cigs or weed to smoke will help you calm down somewhat.

Don't go into it expecting all kinds of crazy hallucinations. It's not really like that. But it can be pretty intense... Out of the dozen or so times I've done them I have no regrets. (But I do have friends that feel otherwise.) When I've taken them, it's usually been when I've gone to a club or something for the night.

Oh... Also, make sure you have something active to amuse yourself with. You probably won't want to sit there and chill like if you smoked weed... And, if you're living in a colder climate, and it being winter, make sure you have somewhere to be inside. Because like with so many other types of intoxication, the cold goes largely unfelt and can result in serious damage.

Good luck.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah i wanna see leprechauns and pink elephants chasing me...that would be fun!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I CAN NOT BELIEVE THAT THIS IS BEING DISCUSSED HERE ON PIRANHA-FURY!!!

What is wrong with you people?!? Do you realize that this is illegal and can kill you?

You need to start showing respect for others and the owner of this site! Your stupid actions can get this site shut down!!

PIRANHA-FURY DOES NOT CONDONE THE USE OF ANY ILLICIT, RECREATIONAL USE OF DRUGS!!

You guys need to remember that being here is a privelidge and should not be abused!

THIS THREAD NEEDS TO NOT ONLY BE SHUT DOWN, BUT DELETED AS WELL!

I cannot believe this!!!!





















Grow up!

Jeffrey


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I CAN NOT BELIEVE THAT THIS IS BEING DISCUSSED HERE ON PIRANHA-FURY!!!
> 
> What is wrong with you people?!? Do you realize that this is illegal and can kill you?
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

whoa calm down there buddy...i was simply asking about it...we are not trying to sell it on this site or anything so there is nothing wrong with it...weed is illegal and is talked about on here. if you dont like what is being discussed then don't read the thread simple as that


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

also you have a problem with this then PM the mods or something.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know anything about shrooms









you have to make sure you have all of the bad stuff in them out before you try them. sk Deaths in # he is our shroom expert on the site :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i once again see a deleting or closing of another thread


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Relax guys. Although I do find this topic amusing it should be closed.







Drugs are bad mmmmmmmk.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> also you have a problem with this then PM the mods or something.


Already have, my friend!

This thread has discussed the different situations needed, and different ways that this drug can be ingested.

All it takes is someone to come along here and this site would be shut down...immediately! They would say that it is condoning drug use with actual means for drug ingestion.

Nobody said you were selling it here...that is not the only way that you can get into legal trouble!

What do you want people to think that come here looking for real information regarding piranha and responsible husbandry? Ways to ingest shrooms? That is completely irresponsible...

If you don't like it...don't read it...yeah, that's a mature response.









Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> > also you have a problem with this then PM the mods or something.
> ...


i agree i think there are other sites where you can talk about this

but pfury is a good clean site. i dont think we should be talking about shrooms here even if it is just a qeustion but this can be handled over pm to other people who you know here that do shrooms


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Gotta respect the Pastors response.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

buy fish, not drugs


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Well i can tell you, theyre a must try if thats what yer thinking... Something to do on special occasions if its yer first time eat about a gram


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> buy fish, not drugs


 depends

if the drugs and fish are free then get both :rasp:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

rubbish i dont think the site would be shut down straight away and has any one even called them by there proper name for all they know we might want to make some nice chicken and mushroom soup :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is the U.S. now just so lazy to say mushrooms we have to say shrooms


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dont see a rule anywhere on the rules page that says we cannot discuss these kinda things

rule #5

Drug references. Just keep it to a minimum, as with the porn rule, there are other forums for that.

stop tryin to be nazis and let the mods decide what they want to do with this thread.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> buy fish, not drugs


 good advise
If i could just stop drinking and smoking, i would have my 300G dream tank in no time.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I give this thread about 15 minits more life. thats my prediction


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I give this thread about 15 minits more life. thats my prediction


 raise it five and you have a deal


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah i think this thread has been derailed and should be


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> What is wrong with you people?!? Do you realize that this is illegal and can kill you?


 So is owning piranhas in California, isn't it? And I see lots of ads in the classifieds for those.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

we need to keep this on track

yes do shroom or no dont do shrooms

yoiu know whee my vote goes

be safe and do shrooms with adult supervision


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

Have some fun i tried them like 1- years ago,god i'm getting old,and it was fun...just make sure your with someone you can trust and relax at home.we put them in a p/j sandwich and had sme orange juice with them.ake some pics off you with them hahahah.and as always keep your hands out of the ank while ripping please!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

2 hrs up and still no closing or deleting this thread


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> we need to keep this on track
> 
> yes do shroom or no dont do shrooms
> 
> ...










Just don't let it be mummy and daddy.


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

that was 10 years ago lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > we need to keep this on track
> ...


 yeah they always hog the shrooms


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see any problem with this thread.

Drugs are a reality. Kids will do them... They might as well have some education and not rush into it blindly or stupidly. No, drugs are not good. But if there's no stopping you might as well prepare...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> Drug references. Just keep it to a minimum, as with the porn rule, there are other forums for that.
> 
> stop tryin to be nazis and let the mods decide what they want to do with this thread.


 Interesting that you think that this is keeping it to a minimum....

Some of us really love this site for what it is intended for...care and keeping of Piranha. A great place to learn proper husbandry for piranha.

I could understand if this was called DRUG-USE-FURY.COM but it ain't.

I think that it is about time that people start standing up for this site, to make it the best that it can be. I am not alone in this line of thinking. Like Sweet Lu said...if you are that desperate to know how to take shrooms, take it to e-mail.

For crying out loud...if you have to ask "can you die from it" is it really smart to be doing?

Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> DRUG-USE-FURY.COM


 thats my sight


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I cant wait till Karen comes and shuts this down :laugh:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

You guys are gonna be in for it


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Come on Pastor I'm sure you tried shrooms in your youger years. Of course now you do it religiously.







hah j/k


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> I cant wait till Karen comes and shuts this down :laugh:


 me to

why wont it let me cut "drug-use-fury.com" for my sig


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

drugs are dumb but people have to get it out of there system...part of growing up


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

PEOPLE! PEOPLE! Quit getting all upset. There is enough "shrooms" to go around. Just wait your turn!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> Come on Pastor I'm sure you tried shrooms in your youger years. Of course now you do it religiously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dont do say that man. i beieve in God and take ofense to that


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> PEOPLE! PEOPLE! Quit getting all upset. There is enough "shrooms" to go around. Just wait your turn!


 like duck, duck, goose


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good thing I didn't post any pics like I was going to. lmao


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Get a life.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> Come on Pastor I'm sure you tried shrooms in your youger years. Of course now you do it religiously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude have some respect for the jeff, sorry Jeff just ignore these guys they're just trying to get a kick outta ya, dont give in


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> Come on Pastor I'm sure you tried shrooms in your youger years. Of course now you do it religiously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can honestly say that I have never done drugs, of any kind, in my life (I am not talking tylenol or the likes







)

HOWEVER....I cannot tell you the countless hours of counseling that I do a month that has to do with drug use...and I am not talking about heroin (even though that counts for some of it)

This is a serious issue. Just because teens do it, does not mean that it should be condoned or that we should educate people on the proper use of any given drug. We need to educate people on how damaging it is do use drugs...period.

Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Good thing I didn't post any pics like I was going to. lmao :laugh:


 i already know

now this thread is just going to far

maybe someone should make it like a chat thread or something


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> Get a life.


 You get a life you n00b


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

See PastorJeff can take a joke. I go to church three times a week thank you very much.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> PiranhaRyan said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Pastor I'm sure you tried shrooms in your youger years. Of course now you do it religiously.
> ...


 No...I am not bothered by it.

And I am not trying to be a jerk. I love this site, and want to see it hit its second year, and third, and so on.

Things make a site great...and things make a site bad.

Where does this place?

Jeffrey


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Holy wha This got like 30 responses in 3 minutes wierdo;s


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> PiranhaRyan said:
> 
> 
> > Get a life.
> ...


 Lol I was going to say something, but I will refrain.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I, myself can say that *"I HAVE NOT DONE DRUGS"* my whole 22 years of existance on this planet. Smoking weakass weed doesn't count as doing drugs cause I didn't get a high off of it, does it?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaRyan said:
> ...


 Ya, and I can say alot back too but I too will refrian :rasp:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> I, myself can say that *"I HAVE NOT DONE DRUGS"* my whole 22 years of existance on this planet. Smoking weakass weed doesn't count as doing drugs cause I didn't get a high off of it, does it?


 Not only does it count as doing drugs, it also makes you a loser. LMAO j/k


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> PiranhaRyan said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


 I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I!?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

try belowhuman.com bobme even has a drug forum over there on his site.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Mettle said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaRyan said:
> ...


 an idiot :rasp:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > I, myself can say that *"I HAVE NOT DONE DRUGS"* my whole 22 years of existance on this planet. Smoking weakass weed doesn't count as doing drugs cause I didn't get a high off of it, does it?
> ...


 if it has no effect then how can it be called a drug


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

OH... We're off topic now. Back to drugs and doing shrooms and how it's evil! Or good? MWA HA HA.

...

HA!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think Ms_Natt is on. 1 Anomynous User.







So hush up people.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 You're still doing the drug. It's just it had no effect... It's like when you take a Tylenol for your headache and still have a headache. Doesn't mean you didn't take anything.

But, on the other hand, you could just be getting ripped off and sold oregano or something, heh.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> I think Ms_Natt is on. 1 Anomynous User.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he started it Ms. Natt---->


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

hmm ... funny stuff


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > I think Ms_Natt is on. 1 Anomynous User.
> ...


 Who? Me?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

3 pages

i have seen 2 mods , lahot, pygonitouse notriousebit (sp.)

and still nothing


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 i dont know are you to the right of me

or to the left

damn shrooms :laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 Oh..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just had to post something before the natterator closes it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Just had to post something before the natterator closes it


 post whore

i cant wait to see when this is closed

you know we outta have a forum that just have closed and deleted threads or post and that nobody coulkd reply or anything. just veiw them


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

guess I lost my bet.

hey I got a new pair of sneakers, anyone want to see them.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> guess I lost my bet.
> 
> hey I got a new pair of sneakers, anyone want to see them.


 with "shroom-o-vision" sure :laugh:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

heh shroom o vision


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

magic mushrooms, look what they've done...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> magic mushrooms, look what they've done...


 i think everyone who has replyed to this is on them...lol


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

except pastorjeff hehe


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

let see the pics!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

The only "shrooms" I eat come on a Combination Pizza.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Somtimes I look at the homless peolple in NYC and wonder what kind of drugs or experiences got them to where they are now. Did they think it was cool when they tried that first drag or drink? Perhaps it was alcohol, weed, acid, crack or shrooms. In any case, I'm sure if all of those variables were elimitated we would all be alot better off.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

garygny said:


> Somtimes I look at the homless peolple in NYC and wonder what kind of drugs or experiences got them to where they are now. Did they think it was cool when they tried that first drag or drink? Perhaps it was alcohol, weed, acid, crack or shrooms. In any case, I'm sure if all of those variables were elimitated we would all be alot better off.


 Well said, my friend!

Jeffrey


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

so Jefflo are you saying you want to try them???


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

just take it to shroomery.org [sarcasm]before someones eyes bleed from reading this blasphemy![/sarcasm]

50 hail marys from each of you!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> yeah i wanna see leprechauns and pink elephants chasing me...that would be fun!


 You will need some acid then to go with the shrooms....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn all this over a few mushrooms.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i think its kinda funny this thread has gone so far


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> garygny said:
> 
> 
> > Somtimes I look at the homless peolple in NYC and wonder what kind of drugs or experiences got them to where they are now. Did they think it was cool when they tried that first drag or drink? Perhaps it was alcohol, weed, acid, crack or shrooms. In any case, I'm sure if all of those variables were elimitated we would all be alot better off.
> ...


 Yeah... god knows mental illness and society's inability to properly care for the people who suffer from them has nothing to do with the homeless situation, either. And thank god! Because since all the homeless people are a bunch of crack addicts, I can sleep at night knowing I'm a good human being for thinking I'm better than them.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mettle said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > garygny said:
> ...


 you do realize that some people choose to be homeless.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> try belowhuman.com bobme even has a drug forum over there on his site.


 we do, but as far as I know the site is down right now


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man i dont know why noody has closed this thread. the mods closed the one when the guy was talking about his experinece of watching his piranha tank while on shrooms


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> man i dont know why noody has closed this thread. the mods closed the one when the guy was talking about his experinece of watching his piranha tank while on shrooms


 spam much on this thread sweet lu


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > man i dont know why noody has closed this thread. the mods closed the one when the guy was talking about his experinece of watching his piranha tank while on shrooms
> ...


 maybe

there is no smilie today to express how i feel


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> you do realize that some people choose to be homeless.


 But a lot don't. I was just showing that nothing is ever clean-cut and that over generalizations can be made for any side of an argument.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

come on this is how you feel.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> come on this is how you feel.


 is that not the best avater ever


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> whoa calm down there buddy...i was simply asking about it...we are not trying to sell it on this site or anything so there is nothing wrong with it...weed is illegal and is talked about on here. if you dont like what is being discussed then don't read the thread simple as that


 Dude you flipped off a pastor!! You are SO going to hell.














Just kidding lol.

Me and my friends were gonna eat it on pizza but I backed out last second before buying them and so did my friends and Ithink I made the right choice.....but I know kids who have done it and they're all right.....so it's a matter of personal choice if you ask me...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I wanna go to hell too! No fair!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Kory said:


> Because since all the homeless people are a bunch of crack addicts, I can sleep at night knowing I'm a good human being for thinking I'm better than them.


you do realize that some people choose to be homeless. [/quote]
Everything in life is a choice. Some kids choose to be Doctors, Lawyers, Psychologist, Social Workers and some kids choose to be Drugies on the street corner ending up being homeless. Everything in life is a choice. The funny thing is I remember making fun of some of the nerds in my High School and now they are all very successful unlike some of those kids that wanted to be the IN crowd.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

garygny said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Because since all the homeless people are a bunch of crack addicts, I can sleep at night knowing I'm a good human being for thinking I'm better than them.
> ...


Everything in life is a choice. Some kids choose to be Doctors, Lawyers, Psychologist, Social Workers and some kids choose to be Drugies on the street corner ending up being homeless. Everything in life is a choice. The funny thing is I remember making fun of some of the nerds in my High School and now they are all very successful unlike some of those kids that wanted to be the IN crowd. [/quote]
You totally missed the whole point of my post... I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why is this still going on

thats it this thread is


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> why is this still going on
> 
> thats it this thread is


Thats what I'm saying. This thread should of been







already or are all the Mods on "shrooms" too?














J/K!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > why is this still going on
> ...


 nah they stick to crack mostly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is by far the gayest thread I have ever seen on this site. Grow the f*ck up people.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

For you, Xenon!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

drugs


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

lol honestly ive done them about 3 or 4 times i might do more but not sure its nto a real great feeling there no reward to it jefflo i say while your freind are eatign shroom sit your self down with a bottle and a 12 pack and have fun and laugh at the stupid sh*t they will be doing







it will amke you feel liek a perfect angle


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

It is better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JeffLo- Youve been here how long?! You should know what the forum rules here are.











Forum Rule #5 said:


> 5. Drug references. Just keep it to a minimum, as with the porn rule, *there are other forums for that.*


I think it states it pretty damn clear.

5 pages....yeah thanks for keeping it to a minimum guys!


----------

